# First Psychiatrist Appointment



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Well it's on Wednesday so it draws closer near, if any one has experience such how was it for you? Did it lead to some very beneficial help from the doctor's part? This is the same psychiatrist who sees my dad so thats how I was even able to get in the first place. 

I just ask to get a general perspective of what to expect come Wednesday. Since this all a first an unfamiliar territory for me. Is it very difficult and awkward to open up to a doctor for the first time like I'm expecting it to be?


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I've always felt very comfortable seeing my psychiatrists. Mostly they've been professional and understanding, treating me like the human being I am.

First time you're there they make an assessment, let you describe with your own words what's bothering you, then they ask some follow up questions for a more detailed picture. You get diagnosed and you discuss different forms of treatment options, medication most likely. You get a prescription, maybe two, try them out and have a follow appointment or phone call where he might change dosage or switch medication if you're not feeling the desired effect. 

He might also recommend that you start seeing a therapist, psychologist, when you've started the medication. That is if you're not already doing that . 

I'm not quite sure how it works in Canada, but it shouldn't be so different from my experiences.


----------

